

Moz's $18 Million Venture Financing (2012) - ernestipark
http://moz.com/blog/mozs-18-million-venture-financing-our-story-metrics-and-future

======
cpeterso
The company name "Moz" is confusing and benefits from incidental association
with Mozilla, especially considering that the "moz" in "SEOmoz" referenced
Mozilla's DMOZ site.

